# New detailing garage / studio



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

Build a new detailing shed / studio a few months back just a few pics of how I got there:

Rubble which used to be at the side of the house.









After levelling lots & lots & lots of stones.









Concrete in.









Steel arriving for my 30x20 box section cladded steel shed.









Finished job. I was very happy with the finished outcome, havnt any recent finished pics will update sn 









Quick inside shot!









New lighting and bits and bobs to do soon + new wash bay to be made. Will update as soon as... Cheers guys

Steve


----------



## Palmer02 (Jul 7, 2012)

very nice


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

er... WOW LOL nice


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Wow, love the interior set up. :thumb:
Nice work prepping the land too, must have cost a pretty penny.
I would punch an old lady for that kind of workspace.....


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

Very envious nice little cave that


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks guys. Yea I used to rent a unit and with this garage now at home I can work later and be more flexible... Cost abit but when you tot up rent over a long period it mounts up! Will update more sn  

Steve


----------



## gavin_d (Jul 4, 2012)

awesome garage you have there. 

You no what would top it of

A scissor lift


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

thats awesome i really like that


----------



## CGRD (Jan 9, 2013)

that looks really professional, I'm just a little jealous


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Smart as . . :thumb:


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

Very very nice. Top job


----------



## moss99 (Jul 17, 2007)

Looking good ..
I am planning a double garage soon along with house extension ,do you have any plans for heating through the winter for protecting contents from frost ,i have had to repair my pressure washer twice now due to frost damage and i suspect a lot of products say on them "protect from frost " ?


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Stunning


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Wow at the garage build, can i ask. Where did you get the Megiuar's flag from?


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

As far as heating goes havnt thought much about it, I have a frost controlled oil filled which kicks in close to freezing but might not be of any use in this size of space... I have a new wax fridge as if can be very warm during hot days inside! 

The meguiars flag was part of a point of sale pack i got when I sold meguiars a few years back. Think you may still be able to pick them up online! 

I have a container full of old stock from my car accessory shop which I closed a few years back, I'm going to shelve one side of the garage and display some of this for clients also. Undecided between paint or tiled floor...

Oh yea scissor lift next on the agenda!!! All money tho!!!

Steve


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

That looks great , I plan on building a similar garage to yours in the next year , was it a kit or did you have the steels fabricated from a plan and then clad to suit . If a kit could you tell me which firm you got it from please .


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Stephenmoore30 said:


> The meguiars flag was part of a point of sale pack i got when I sold meguiars a few years back. Think you may still be able to pick them up online!


Really? I've not found one anywhere... Really want one.


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

Yea a local steel company made it and the brother on law threw it up. 
Just give them the size and height etc and they make it! 
I'm in Northern Ireland mate so don't know if it will be much use to you, the company is steel fab engineering. 9.5' roller door and pedestrian door inc also.

Steve


----------



## Elmo599 (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow that looks amazing, i need me one of those!!!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Fantastic unit great size and height are you going to insulate roof or are the sheet anti condensation, nice and tidy


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Fantastic unit great size and height are you going to insulate roof or are the sheet anti condensation, nice and tidy


Yes that's the reason I didn't go for skylights because I got a non-drip roof and I suppose the skylights would have defeated the non drip roof!!!
All seems ok the last few months... Yea enough height for a small scissor lift so I can remove wheels etc, and I will still hopefully have enough room for another motor along side. Did a test when totally empty and holds 4 clios at ease. But as long as I can put two in (one to the side and one to work on/walk around) then I'm happy enough.


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Superb unit, jealous


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

That looks so good!


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Top job! 
I hate it that others are going up quicker than mine! Lol


----------



## furby-123 (Dec 3, 2011)

great looking unit you have there


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

Mega jealous. Love it


----------



## GTISnoopy (Jul 16, 2011)

I Very nice. wish I had the space at home to add a place 20x30 like this as I really miss the depth in the garages I do have.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

wow steve that is an awesome garage. Love the set up inside :thumb:


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Very nice mate.


----------



## Bruce865 (Jul 7, 2013)

Have to say that I'm more than jealous!


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

Freakin sweet

......


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

That s some kind of garage mate !


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

The heats a little bit of a problem at the min. Well we have never seen heat up to 30 degrees before! Not complaining but the shed really holds the heat. And my little wax fridge decided to pack up at the weekend when I was away and I came home to it flickering on and off and my waxes sitting in water  
So might have to move them inside ... Also alittle worried about compounds etc as they seem to becoming more watery than normal. It's all fine when the roller doors open and air goes through it, just when it's all closed up and the sun's baking down Its like an oven! So I suppose for someone considering a new shed build if your from somewere were you see a fair bit of sunshine the steel cladded shed with a black roof may not be the best option to go for. That said I still wouldn't change mine and it works for me.

Also thanks for comments guys ...

Cheers Steve


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

as you are not a supporter, please remove any advertising watermarks in your pictures.


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> as you are not a supporter, please remove any advertising watermarks in your pictures.


Sorry mate, just updated pic!


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Thought the heat would an issue, been in the garage myself fitting a new chain to one of my bikes and dripping with sweat. Even more difficult when you wear glasses as it gets on them and greasy hands etc. Nice garage.


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

Can I ask where u got the steel from?? And how much did it cost all in ?? For the building

Thanks Callum


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

You might want to get some venterlation in there mate 
Even though we dont get heat like that too often it is always good to get abit of air running through the garge


----------



## ski nautique (Aug 19, 2012)

fantastic workshop were did you buy the unit from ?


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

Steel I purchased from a local steel engineering firm (northern Ireland) and my bro in law threw it up! Cost I'm unsure about as it cost alot more levelling the site etc than I had planned. And I also put in a very deep concrete base, You can purchase a similar kit for around 4-5k with non drip roof 10' roller door pedestrian door and all trim & down pipes etc in any colour you want.


----------



## gazzi123 (Jul 5, 2010)

very nice - sorry to ask bud but what sort of price was the steel garage unit?


----------



## gazzi123 (Jul 5, 2010)

sorry just seen above post lol


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

Goodylax said:


> I would punch an old lady for that kind of workspace.....


mans got to do what a mans got to do haha:thumb:


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm so jealous


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

That looks amazing! Any idea what the sq ft is inside there?


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

It's 20' x 30' so is that 600 sq feet !?


----------



## ESS (Apr 27, 2013)

Tidy mate
E


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Lovely man cave there Steve! Love it!


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

New shelving in... Need to organise my gear onto them now!









Wax cabinet needs organised got a few more at Xmas which I need to add. 









Steve


----------



## consettphil (Aug 23, 2013)

that's a great way to display your waxes. no hunting for them.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Looking good Steve.

Love the wax cabinet.


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks good, really clean useable space 
And the wax collection is NICE!


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

One of the best units I've seen on here , very nice any more pics of what you have stashed at the sides and the other end ! Or is that where you stash the rubbish / clutter lol ?


----------



## PaulBen (Nov 10, 2012)

Very jealous!! :argie:


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

cleancar said:


> One of the best units I've seen on here , very nice any more pics of what you have stashed at the sides and the other end ! Or is that where you stash the rubbish / clutter lol ?


Just lots of shelving with boy racer style car accessories from my old store which I closed ...


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

L.E.D'S.com :lol:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Just a little bit jealous!


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Amazing. 

Love that buddy, very nice collection and awesome garage!


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

Planning to decant all sprayable products that I use regular into these dodo bottles, and just label them as so with my little label machine ...








Few pics of individual shelves in the wax cabinet 
Swissvax








Dodo 1








Dodo 2








AF








AD & M&K








Polish shelf which doesn't inc my meguiars or currently using polishes








Just put this pic in cause I like it lol









Now to get at some work


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

How do u get on with the dodo sherbert fizz?
Saw some pics and looks lovely on dark cars was thinking of getting a tub


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

It's bouncers own wax quite oily but not as much as 22, nice on/off and definitey a wax to own at the price of it to and did I mention the smell lol NICE!!!


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Stephenmoore30 said:


> It's bouncers own wax quite oily but not as much as 22, nice on/off and definitey a wax to own at the price of it to and did I mention the smell lol NICE!!!


Nice1
Think i might get a pot when me workshop is sorted!


----------

